# Iconic Farmhouse -- anyone recognize it?



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I already had a farmhouse on my indoor Shady Dell Tramway, but decided that I wanted something a little more iconic. Perhaps some of you architectural scholars will recognize it.

To get the scale right, I had to print out the right, then the left side separately on cardstock. Then I mounted each side to the black foam board, which itself stands out a little from the bucolic background scene.

Alright, anyone, anyone, Bueller, anyone...?


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

American Gothic by Grant Wood!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

yup!! where are the husband & wife with the pitch fork?


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

It's actually father and daughter...a common misconception...and rightfully so. Certainly looks like farmer and wife.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe that house was located in Eldon, Iowa, where we stopped to watch the sprint car races--back when we had one. The following morning, I was walking our dog, who took umbrage on my stopping to chat with a local farmer, and peed on my foot. The farmer was amused.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, very good, you can move to the head of the class. Guys, thanks for your observations. The building has all the elements for a great addition to a large scale railway. By the way, the fence to the left is a plastic one by Piko (I seem to recall), and fits right in. The dog came from one of those plastic tubes of dogs they sell in craft stores.

More about the structure and painting can be found HERE.

Sure wish I had room on my shelf railway for something inspired by Edward Hopper. It has me thinking.


----------

